# Happy 1st Birthday Rogan!



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Time flies, Rogan turns one today. 

It's been a very fun year, first time having two GSD together. He's still very lean with a large 33" chest. 28" tall at the withers and 30" long to base of his tail. He's 103 pounds this morning.

No special plans, every day is pretty good in his world. We've already had our morning run through the woods with Harley, they really turned out to be good buds. I have some leaves to clean up today, eavestroughs to clean out, heat paint my BBQ, clean up after splitting a few cords of firewood and get ready for a big bonfire in the back tonight with homemade chili and a few adult beverages to look forward to. So the dogs and I will be outside for 12-16 hours today with lots of brain work and sniffing around opportunities.

He's been a great dog, very trainable, excellent personality with the right mix of friendly and guarding instincts. How many of us actually have to choose vehicles based on their dogs and not kids?

I got the right dog(s) for me ....


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> How many of us actually have to choose vehicles based on their dogs and not kids?


You’d be surprised at what I carry two dogs in.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> You’d be surprised at what I carry two dogs in.


When I was a kid, I had a full sized GSD and a 2-seater Honda CRX. Dog in the back.
Jump in girl!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Happy Birthday, big guy!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday big boy you sure do cut a handsome pose.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have a vehicle for dogs. I can fit a crate and have room for dog seat belts. I would do it again if I have to replace it.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Rogan! It sounds like a perfect day of doggy bliss.

We bought a Yukon XL, full sized SUV, to haul the dogs around. Love it.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Two dogs, two crates, two people, w bunch of training equipment all comfortably.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Rogan was never really a small dog huh?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Happy birthday Rogan! It sounds like a perfect day of doggy bliss.
> 
> We bought a Yukon XL, full sized SUV, to haul the dogs around. Love it.


I drive 6 hours most weekends in the Summer. They'd have to chip in for gas.
After the mini-van years, we've always had a mid sized SUV. Likely time to change it up next year and cargo space is the priority. A mid sized SUV's where the back seat fold flat like a minivan would be my choice


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> Two dogs, two crates, two people, w bunch of training equipment all comfortably.
> View attachment 565689


2 GSD crates and dogs fit in the back of that? Or are the crates flat in the trunk just for transport?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> Rogan was never really a small dog huh?


Nope. That pic is at 12 weeks, look at his chest and forelegs lol. 

He's always been on the "he's going to be a big one" side. My hope was for 90 pounds (high side of breed standard) but you could tell by 5 months he was going to blow through that. I don't want him to put on much more weight but we'll see by 18 months where he lands.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday Rogan! Give the boy some good cuddles for me


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy 1st birthday Rogan


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> 2 GSD crates and dogs fit in the back of that? Or are the crates flat in the trunk just for transport?


The crates are flat in the trunk.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

excellent choice 
Two dogs, two crates, two people, w bunch of training equipment all comfortably.
View attachment 565689

[/QUOTE]


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> The crates are flat in the trunk.


Gotcha, that makes more sense


----------

